# Coal causing bin rust problem



## Pantherlikher (Feb 27, 2015)

Hopefully someone can help.

I currently have a sheet metal coal bin on that feeds into the heater that has again rusted away to nothing.
The bin sits on the back of the heater holding coal keeping it fed nicely.

The rice sized coal I get here in Pennsylvania comes in very wet so I let it sit in a plastic tub to dry but still goes into the bin that run
100-200 degrees. This dries the coal but is rusting the bin until it breaks through and dumps coal all out the back.

This Tuesday I'm going to a metal shop and having them make me a new 1. The manufacturer only sells the thin sheet metal bins for over $100.

My question is what kind of metal would with stand high heat and acidic water from the sulfur in the coal?. I think it would be sulfur making it acidic which will eat away steel.

Any suggestions? Stainless is my hopeful but gotta check the price on how much they'll charge to make a new bin for me.
I'm hoping for less then $200.

B.S.


----------



## etack (Feb 27, 2015)

Stainless is the way to go. you might try the scrap yard for SS sheet scraps or a stock distributor for cutoffs.

Eric


----------



## artart47 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi!
I've worked in old buildings that still had the old coal bins/rooms. They are always either concrete, old asbestos cement board ar masonry construction. I would pick up a sheet of durarock, (cement board used behind ceramic tile) and fabricate something with that. See if gluing it together with that high temp silicone calk will work.
Hope that helped!
artart47


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 28, 2015)

Eric is right. New stainless sheet will cost you dearly.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for the discouraging thoughts...LOL

I'm hoping or thinking to go cheap to last till spring. Then Craigslist to find another but I have to be picky so as to not get someone else's problems.

This rice sized coal stove is 1 of the first ones the original company owner built so it's old and outdated.
The original home owner here said his dad used to burn cherry pits in it. Never heard of that being possible said the heater's company.

B.S.


----------



## Smack (Feb 28, 2015)

Look for some old restaurant equipment, it will be less money and stainless. Remember when the price of metals went up a few years back? Not just new but scrap too, everyone took everything they could find into the scrap yards. Now, on the scrap end the prices have dropped considerably but what has the price of new metals done? Funny how that works ain't it?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 28, 2015)

Smack said:


> Look for some old restaurant equipment, it will be less money and stainless. Remember when the price of metals went up a few years back? Not just new but scrap too, everyone took everything they could find into the scrap yards. Now, on the scrap end the prices have dropped considerably but what has the price of new metals done? Funny how that works ain't it?



The law of supply and demand.


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 28, 2015)

Coat it with epoxy.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 28, 2015)

Epoxy was a half a thought... Until realizing the temperature and acid level make for not so nice fumes...

Some form of glass coating is an expensive thought but no clue on any other "safe" coating.

B.S.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm with Art. I'd fabricate it with sheet metal, then line it with Durock, WonderBoard, or HardieBacker. 

Dave


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 1, 2015)

The price might get to be a problem, but they do make high temp resistant epoxies.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a sheet metal one made and look into the different high temp coatings.

I'm more leaning towards a new-to-me nut sized coal heater for next year. Fill once a day and should be hot till morning.

Thanks ya'll for the redneck input.

B.S.


----------



## rickbb (Mar 2, 2015)

Line it with lead sheeting used in roofing flashing. It's what my Grandfather did to all his coal hauling tools. He was a 4th generation coal miner/trucker.


----------

